# AR rifle scopes



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I one of my post I said something about a Leupold for my AR and someone said that's not the vest choice for an AR.
I must admit I don't know what brands of scopes are any good. The scope I am thinking of going with is a VX-3i The lowest power is 4.5 I wish it 
would go lower but it doesn't. It has the side focus and I like that option But I think I can get by at 100 or even 50 yards with it.

Suggestions? And what brands are good? 
I want a scope that if I do decide to shoot a distance it will work for that also.

This is what I am thinking of going with VX-3i 4.5-14x40mm


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I use for one a L&S Pigplex scope.

It is a variable 1-1/2 to 4X with a fast reticle.

I keep it set at low because most engagements ranges here are short, some at 300 yds.

With it only being 4X, parallax is not critical factory set at 300.

That scope your interested in would be at home more on an M14.

At 4X and 50 yards, field of view is quite small.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

This is one that I own. 1 power red dot for close up and 8 power for reaching out a bit.

http://www.primaryarms.com/primary-...escope-patented-acss-reticle-pa1-8x24ffp-acss


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Nothing wrong at all with going with what you are thinking about getting. A quality scope. 
Believe it or not there are several good to very good manufacturers to look at. A good place to start is price and then purpose of the optic.

As already stated, Primary Arms offers very good optics/scopes and you do not have to spend $1,300 to get a good one.

Scopes and Accessories | Primary Arms

Vortex is another good brand to look to.

Shopping


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

What role/purpose is this AR supposed to be filling? Thats the first question I would be asking myself before I even got to considering a particular scope. Not trying to bust your balls or anything, but what I would use inside 100 yards and what I would use to pop a gopher at 300 yards is two completely different things in scope and nature!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> What role/purpose is this AR supposed to be filling? Thats the first question I would be asking myself before I even got to considering a particular scope. Not trying to bust your balls or anything, but what I would use inside 100 yards and what I would use to pop a gopher at 300 yards is two completely different things in scope and nature!


That's just the thing,, I'm a 100 yard shooter. But I'm thinking about shooting farther and I don't want to buy a scope just for 100 yards. Then turn around and buy a scope for longer distance. -- -- That's why I was thinking that I could get away with a 4.5 low power when I'm shooting a shorter distance. And go with the VX-3i but that's not etched in stone

note a different subject , I bought my grand son an AR-22 and he been asking for a scope I'm going to looking for one for it but for a rim-fire I don't think a Leupold will be needed. That vortex has some cost saving next the Leupold. anyone running one?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> That's just the thing,, I'm a 100 yard shooter. But I'm thinking about shooting farther and I don't want to buy a scope just for 100 yards. Then turn around and buy a scope for longer distance. -- -- That's why I was thinking that I could get away with a 4.5 low power when I'm shooting a shorter distance. And go with the VX-3i but that's not etched in stone
> 
> note a different subject , I bought my grand son an AR-22 and he been asking for a scope I'm going to looking for one for it but for a rim-fire I don't think a Leupold will be needed. That vortex has some cost saving next the Leupold. anyone running one?


I commonly shoot up to 200 yards with 1-4X scopes and red dots. You can be accurate with low power optics at longer range if you use ammo your rifle likes, the optic is properly sighted in and proper shooting fundamentals are used. Magnification can be a big help, but can also be a problem depending on the situation. 1-8X scopes are popular as it is a compromise, like having a red dot for short range/CQB, while having 8x of a scope to reach out and touch someone. An inexpensive 1-4, 2-7 or 3-9 power scope is adequate for a .22.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If your only shooting 100 yards you don't need such a high power scope IMHO. A 1x4 or 1x6 should be enough but if you need more magnification how bout a 2x10. 10 power should be more then enough for 100 yards but with the 2 power it will still be usable at closer range.

Vortex Optics - Viper HS 2.5-10x44 Dead-Hold BDC


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> That's just the thing,, I'm a 100 yard shooter. But I'm thinking about shooting farther and I don't want to buy a scope just for 100 yards. Then turn around and buy a scope for longer distance. -- -- That's why I was thinking that I could get away with a 4.5 low power when I'm shooting a shorter distance. And go with the VX-3i but that's not etched in stone
> 
> note a different subject , I bought my grand son an AR-22 and he been asking for a scope I'm going to looking for one for it but for a rim-fire I don't think a Leupold will be needed. That vortex has some cost saving next the Leupold. anyone running one?


On a AR 15 inside 100 yards....dude get a red dot!!! That should give you 2-3 inch groups at 100 and if its a Tango on the move, you should be able to get on target and smoke him like a cheap cigar so quick he wont know what happened! Decide to get into longer range shooting with a 223/5.56 get a decent 3x9....its more than enough. For that AR 22, CHECK OUT pRIMARTY aRMS 22 RIFLE SCOPE, THAT THING IS THE SHIZNICK FOR A 22!!!!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You can get a very respectable red dot for about 80 bucks these days....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Generally, And I say that because we can get into all kinds of what if's. If you are not going with something like an ACOG . A 3x9x40 BDC scope is good for an AR15. 3x is plenty for 100 yards and not over kill 9x is fine for any distance you are going to be making realist shots with an AR. The 40 objective gives a good field of view and lets in plenty of light. Lot of very good affordable scopes in that range.
Fast accurate shots 100-200 yards a Good red dot reflex sight with a 2 moa dot is out standing. You can engage targets a lot farther with one. It however is not a scope and when you start adding magnifiers behind one an AR turns in to a big clutter.
With a BDC type scope you will need to put rounds down range with the ammo you plan to use, learn your scope.
If my plan was to use the AR15 for 1 foot to 200 yards I would with out a doubt spent the cash on an AIMPOINT PRO at $420, is a product that will last a life time and then some 3 years battery life even if you never shut it off. 2MOA life time warranty and proven over and over again. They offer smaller more expensive ones but IMO the PRO fits most peoples needs. We do have a few Aimpoint pro's around here.
The search is endless. Set a budget and start the journey. This is when it is great to have family , not uncommon to pull a scope or sight off and allow someone else to try it out before they buy.
AIMPOINT Pro mounted on a simple,flexible, effective AR 16 inch with full rail. If you know your hold points for the ammo you are using 400 yards. An easy 100-200 yard weapon in most hands. Iron either con-witness or fold down .
SS AR by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Generally, And I say that because we can get into all kinds of what if's. If you are not going with something like an ACOG . A 3x9x40 BDC scope is good for an AR15. 3x is plenty for 100 yards and not over kill 9x is fine for any distance you are going to be making realist shots with an AR. The 40 objective gives a good field of view and lets in plenty of light. Lot of very good affordable scopes in that range.
> Fast accurate shots 100-200 yards a Good red dot reflex sight with a 2 moa dot is out standing. You can engage targets a lot farther with one. It however is not a scope and when you start adding magnifiers behind one an AR turns in to a big clutter.
> With a BDC type scope you will need to put rounds down range with the ammo you plan to use, learn your scope.
> If my plan was to use the AR15 for 1 foot to 200 yards I would with out a doubt spent the cash on an AIMPOINT PRO at $420, is a product that will last a life time and then some 3 years battery life even if you never shut it off. 2MOA life time warranty and proven over and over again. They offer smaller more expensive ones but IMO the PRO fits most peoples needs. We do have a few Aimpoint pro's around here.
> ...


I pretty much agree. The only thing that I will say is that magnifiers can be useful when trying to verify your target and getting a bit more of an accurate shot at range. I have a vortex magnifier on one AR15 and it works well and flips out of the way when not in use.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I pretty much agree. The only thing that I will say is that magnifiers can be useful when trying to verify your target and getting a bit more of an accurate shot at range. I have a vortex magnifier on one AR15 and it works well and flips out of the way when not in use.


 I also agree with you on uses of a magnifier. My big concern is always cluttering up the weapon.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I also agree with you on uses of a magnifier. My big concern is always cluttering up the weapon.


I agree. *K*eep *I*t *S*imple *S*tupid....:tango_face_wink: I try to make sure that most of my weapons are simple enough and light enough for my 10 and 12 year old daughters to use.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I agree. *K*eep *I*t *S*imple *S*tupid....:tango_face_wink: I try to make sure that most of my weapons are simple enough and light enough for my 10 and 12 year old daughters to use.


Thats why my 16 inch barreled AR wears a Red Dot, and my 20 inch AR wears a scope! One is build for CQB and general purpose work, the other for smoking ground hogs and coyotes at 300 or so yards when something a little more precise is required! If you got the money to spend on a 400 plus dollar aimpoint, go for it , but there are some 80-100 dollar red dots out there that will pick up the check just fine and aint cheap import pieces of crap! I agree ditch the idea of a magnafier, they are heavy bulky and if you need one, you really need a scope for the job at hand or your a Closet Mall Ninja. Dont under estimate the benefit of that Red Dot at somewhat close ranges for fast target aquisition without loosing your preriphial vision of whats happening around you while your engaging a target. It took me a trip to Iraq to learn just how great those things can be when you need to engage multiple targets fast and put war heads on foreheads when bullets are flying in both directions!!!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm a Leupold guy but I have a few Vortex products now and I like those too. You can find what you're looking for in either brand and at various price points. Leupold's CS and warranty are outstanding. I haven't had occasion to deal with Vortex but I hear they're good people as well.


----------

